

Ask HN: Potential customer asked about corporate accounts. What to do?  - grinnick

I started a &quot;startup&quot; 3 months ago and I&#x27;ve been plugging away at coding and marketing it on the side. I&#x27;ve got a couple of paying customers but things are still pretty raw.<p>Today a person reached out to me to ask who to contact about corporate accounts. I feel like I need to take advantage of this small opportunity but I&#x27;m not really sure how.<p>It would take me 2 to 4 weeks to have the app ready for enterprise use (as I imagine it) at even the most basic level.<p>What&#x27;s my play?
======
sharemywin
it could take them that long to sign a contract anyway.

